# honey locust dust



## NorwoodOrigins (Sep 23, 2013)

does anyone know if there are any long term damages to lungs in relation to honey locust? if so, does anyone know of any remedies?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

From Giggle:

*Allergies/Toxicity: Besides the standard health risks associated with any type of wood dust, no further health reactions have been associated with Honey Locust.*


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure only clean air is supposed to go into lungs. Any Wood dust,tobacco smoke and hippy hay are not part of the life extension program.
Good Luck


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah anything other than pure air in your lungs is not good,some woods are worse than others but none are good period!!!! why do you ask, and why about remedies?


----------

